# Imola: after the racing cars went silent



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I found myself in Imola in January 2016 for a 10-day training at a large industrial conglomerate. Despite being part of the Metropolitan City of Bologna, Imola itself is not nearly as well known, and this mostly as the location of the San Marino Formula One Grand Prix (particularly the infamous 1994 edition, which saw the death of drivers Ayrton Senna and Roland Ratzenberger) until its discontinuation in 2006. After the racing track went silent, Imola went back to being a sleepy town with a sprawling industrial area to the north, but also a well conserved old center with a good deal of things to see, owing to its long history under the rule of various powerful families:

Imola map by Wasso H., on Flickr

Since I was staying in a bland residential suburb to the southeast, and spending my days at the company’s headquarters in the industrial area, the only thing I saw of the town during most of my stay was the view from my room over the surrounding blocks, with the cathedral being faintly visible on the horizon:

*Map: 1*

View over Imola from my hotel room by Wasso H., on Flickr

View over Imola from my hotel room by Wasso H., on Flickr

And this typically Italian fountain of cast iron, a short distance from the hotel:

Fountain close to my hotel by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

It was only after the end of my training that I set off to explore the town’s historical center, starting from the train station where an employee of the company dropped me off. My itinerary will be referenced by the numbers shown on the detailed map below:

Imola itinerary map by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 2*

Taking Viale Andrea Costa that goes towards the center, one passes next to this interesting villa with the lush garden:

Villa on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr

And some bizarrely shaped trees close to it:

Bizarre tree on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr

Bizarre tree on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 3*

A large salmon colored building stands a little further:

Interesting building on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 4*

And some others with nice terracotta decorations and cornices:

Interesting building on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr

Interesting building on Viale Andrea Costa by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 5*

Arriving to Piazza Medaglie d’Oro (“Square of the Golden Medals”), the visitors encounters these twin red buildings that welcome them to the historic center like a kind of modern gate:

Modern "gate" on Piazza Medaglie d'Oro by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 6*

A real historic gate however still stands a little further on Via Appia: the Bastioni di Porta Appia (“Appia Gate Bastions”), part of the fortifications that were torn down in the 18th century to make room for the town’s expansion. The lateral towers are all that remains today of the 15th century gate. They were originally joined by a central arch, while a drawbridge opened onto the square in front of them:

Porta Appia gate by Wasso H., on Flickr

Porta Appia gate by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 7*

Walking further on the historic Via Appia, one passes next to the impressive brick façade of Palazzo Ginnasi, to which we will get back later:

Via Appia by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 8*

Right afterwards is Palazzo Vacchi, a 19th century neoclassical building by architect Cesare Costa:

Palazzo Vacchi by Wasso H., on Flickr

Its façade is decorated with marble pilasters, busts, and lunettes with bas-relief representations of agriculture, hunting and fishing:

Palazzo Vacchi by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 9*

Via Appia extends further until Piazzetta dell’Orologgio (“Little Square of the Clock”), situated right in the centre of the pedestrian zone, at the intersection of Via Appia and Via Emilia:

Via Appia by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 10*

The clock tower standing there is a constant reference point for the people of Imola, with the vault beneath it considered to be the very heart of the town. The clock itself is a 19th century mechanism, and a gift to the Imolese from a French officer in the army of Napoleon, who fell in love with the town and decided to settle there:

Piazzetta dell’Orologgio and the clock tower by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures.

Anyway saying that Imola is part of the metropolitan area of Bologna it's a bit of a stretch, it is only if we consider the metro area loosely.
The two cities are 33km away and there is almost nothing between them.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

lezgotolondon said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> Anyway saying that Imola is part of the metropolitan area of Bologna it's a bit of a stretch, it is only if we consider the metro area loosely.
> The two cities are 33km away and there is almost nothing between them.


I know, I went to Bologna several times when I was there (and will open later a much longer thread for it). The Metropolitan City of Bologna is actually an administrative entity extending much further than the contiguous urban area of Bologna. All public services in Imola state under their name "Imola: Metropolitan City of Bologna", and some of them, like the courthouse, are considered branches of the corresponding central ones based in Bologna, that's why I referenced this denomination in my first post.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

WasabiHoney said:


> I know, I went to Bologna several times when I was there (and will open later a much longer thread for it). The Metropolitan City of Bologna is actually an administrative entity extending much further than the contiguous urban area of Bologna. All public services in Imola state under their name "Imola: Metropolitan City of Bologna", and some of them, like the courthouse, are considered branches of the corresponding central ones based in Bologna, that's why I referenced this denomination in my first post.


The institutional "metropolitan cities" in Italy don't make any sense except for the Cagliari one.

Most of them are just a renamed province, others lacks part of the urban area!


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

Track still used alot btw


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

dreadathecontrols said:


> Track still used alot btw


OK thanks, I didn't know that!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

From here I take Via Emilia, Imola’s most central street, which runs in a southeast-northwest direction perpendicularly to Via Appia. The street bears the name of the historical Via Aemilia, built by the Romans to connect Rimini to Piacenza. A series of urban centers appeared along its path in subsequent times, mostly at its correspondence with transversal river valleys, one of which was Forum Cornelii, today’s Imola. The Via Emilia soon became the main element around which the urban, social and economic development of the region was organized, thus giving it its name.

*Map: 11*

One of the first noticeable buildings I encounter on Via Emilia is this large red one, facing the Nuovo Centro Cittadino on the left (“New Urban Center”), a complex built in the late 1930s and consisting of an imposing brick building and a gallery.

Interesting building on Via Emilia, facing Nuovo Centro Cittadino by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 12*

A little further stands this other gem, housing the historical Farmacia dell’Ospedale (“Hospital’s Pharmacy”). Inaugurated in 1776, it has remained intact in both the furnishings and the decorations, with its carved wooden shelves still bearing the original 457 majolica vases manufactured in Imola that carry the name of the medicament contained inside. The facade was the only part of the building redesigned in 1928:

Farmacia dell'Ospedale by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 13*

Nearby is another yet nice building, with a colorful neoclassical façade decorated with pilasters with Corinthian capitals:

Interesting building on Via Emilia by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 14*

Interesting building on Via Emilia by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 16*

And this simpler one, which still caught my attention because of the elegant pediments above its windows:

Interesting building on Via Emilia by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 14*

Right across the street is the imposing brick façade of Palazzo Sassatelli / Monsignani, completed in its current appearance after 1522. The palace was not only the seat of the Sassatelli family, but also housed their private militias:

Palazzo Sassatelli / Monsignani by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 15*

The main entrance on Via Emilia leads to a courtyard, surrounded by a portico with sandstone columns whose capitals bear the coat of arms of Giovanni Sassatelli, head of the Guelph faction of Imola (the faction supporting the Pope against the Holy Roman emperor). Part of the massive cathedral of Imola can be seen in the back:

Courtyard of Palazzo Sassatelli / Monsignani, with the Duomo of Imola visible in the back by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 17*

A little further, I encounter one of the city’s most important structures, the former San Francesco complex, built between 1360 and 1380 by Franciscan friars. Originally consisting of two churches and a large adjoining cloister, it was transformed through various works of expansion and reconstruction in the mid 18th century. Then, at the end of the 18th century, the complex’s library acquired the contents of the libraries of all other religious orders, which were confiscated by the government as part of the Napoleonic suppression of convents, eventually becoming a permanent municipal library (Bibilioteca Communale) in 1811. Enriched furthermore throughout the 19th and 20th centuries by the legacies of private citizens who donated valuable collections, it houses nowadays about 450,000 volumes, of which 80,000 are ancient.

San Francesco complex - Municipal library by Wasso H., on Flickr

The kids’ section of the Biblioteca Communale is also located next to the San Francesco complex, in an elegant 18th century building donated to the city in 1965 by the Piani family.

Casa Piani, housing the kids section of the Municipal Library by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 18*

On the other side is the former upper church of the complex, which was closed during the Napoleonic dominion and transformed into a theater in 1812, a function it still maintains today. The theater closed for security reasons in 1931, to reopen only in 1974 more than forty years later, and was renamed after Ebe Stignani, a Neapolitan opera singer who retired in Imola.

San Francesco complex - Ebe Stignani theater by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 18*

Across the little square from Ebe Stignani theater is the San Giacomo dei Filippini (“St James of the Congregation of the Filippini”) church:

San Giacomo dei Filippini church by Wasso H., on Flickr

It is as simple inside as it is from the outside, but features nonetheless a couple of noteworthy chapels:

San Giacomo dei Filippini church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 20*

In the same spot we find the elegant Casa Rambaldi, built in the 14th century and renovated in the 15th century. Only the decorations in the upper part of the façade remain of the original structure. The house belonged to the family of Benvenuto Rambaldi (Benvenuto da Imola), a scholar and historian known for his commentary on Dante's Divine Comedy.

Casa Rambaldi by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 20*

Across the street stands the Palazzo Miti / Zagnoni / Raffi, which is the final result of the unification and subsequent restoration in the 18th century of three minor buildings dating back to the 15th century. Its composed name comes from the various families who owned the property throughout the centuries. Some Renaissance architectural elements can still be seen on the ground floor, such as the small portico with sandstone columns.

Palazzo Miti / Zagnoni / Raffi by Wasso H., on Flickr

The most important artistic elements however were the result of 17th century additions, especially the monumental chimneys and the frescoes adorning three rooms on the upper floor, with baroque scenes of mythological subjects celebrating the fortune of the Miti family (unfortunately not depicted here, as I hadn’t asked to visit the building)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; great new thread wasabi-cat :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 21*

A little further, I enter a large vaulted gallery perpendicular to the main street, which I learn later is the main entrance to Palazzo Machirelli / dal Pozzo. The palace was built at the end of the 15th century for Michele Machirelli, chancellor of Girolamo Riario (the lord of Imola from 1473 until his assassination in 1488); its simplistic façade was the reason I hadn’t taken a picture of it from the outside. The gallery leads to a courtyard, which is the only surviving part from the period of original construction (the rest having been rebuilt in the 18th century), surrounded by a portico with columns of sandstone and Corinthian capitals, and decorated with terracotta medallions with heads in relief:

Courtyard of Palazzo Machirelli / dal Pozzo by Wasso H., on Flickr

Courtyard of Palazzo Machirelli / dal Pozzo by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 22*

Across Via Emilia is another vaulted gallery, which is the main entrance to Palazzo dal Monte Casoni. I don’t find the courtyard to which it leads particularly impressive, but take nonetheless a picture of the entrance itself:

Entrance to Palazzo dal Monte Casoni by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 23*

Next to Palazzo dal Monte Casoni is another church, San Giacomo Maggiore del Carmine (“St James the Greater of the Carmelites”). Together with the adjoining convent, it is linked to the history of the Carmelite Order, present in this place as early as 1300. In the 17th century, impressive works changed the complex to make it take on neoclassical connotations; the façade of the church incorporated the preexisting portico:

San Giacomo Maggiore del Carmine church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 24*

San Giacomo Maggiore del Carmine bell tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

Inside the church, the high altar and the choir are worth mentioning, as well as two organs enclosed in decorated 18th century wooden cases:

*Map: 23*

San Giacomo Maggiore del Carmine church by Wasso H., on Flickr

San Giacomo Maggiore del Carmine church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Imola itinerary map by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 26*

The church is located close to where the numbering on Via Emilia starts, at the western edge of the historic center (notice the tower of Palazzo Machirelli in the back):

Via Emilia from the edge of the historic centre of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 25*

In that spot stands a remarkable building, decorated with finely carved terracotta panels, window frames and cornice:

Interesting building on Via Emilia by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Next to it is the hospital of Santa Maria della Scaletta, colloquially known as Ospedale Vecchio (“Old Hospital”). The ancient medieval hospital of the same name was originally located under the portico of Via Emilia on Piazza Matteotti, but had to be relocated when the modernization of the city began in the 18th century. Construction began in 1782, and the hospital opened in 1800, and still operates today even if most of the departments have been moved to a new location outside the historic center.

*Map: 26*

Santa Maria della Scaletta hospital by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 27*

Santa Maria della Scaletta hospital by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

From there, I take Via Caterina Sforza (named after one of Imola’s most prominent historical personalities, the wife of Girolamo Riario) and head perpendicularly to Via Emilia towards what is perhaps Imola’s best known monument, the Rocca Sforzesca (“Fortress of the Sforza”):

*Map: 28*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

Founded in the 13th century, it is a splendid example of fortified architecture from the period between the Middle Ages and the Renaissance:

*Map: 33*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The portal, the keep with the dungeons, and the terrace are the oldest surviving parts:

*Map: 31*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 32*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the ancient towers with a rectangular plan is also still recognizable, incorporated in the southeastern tower:

*Map: 30*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 31*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

Updated to meet the modern needs of defense between 1472 and 1484, at the behest of the Milanese court of the Sforza, the fortress was equipped with ravelins, round corner towers and embrasures decorated with emblems of the Riario-Sforza lordship:

*Map: 29*

Rocca Sforzesca, the fortress of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr

before being turned into a prison between the 16th and 20th centuries, and eventually reopened to the public in 1973.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

What a great surprise, I didn't know you had opened your first Italian thread! Very nice photo tour you're sharing with us, I'm looking forward to see more of Imola! kay:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Brazilian001 said:


> What a great surprise, I didn't know you had opened your first Italian thread! Very nice photo tour you're sharing with us, I'm looking forward to see more of Imola! kay:


I thought you would notice I added a new thread to my signature  Stay tuned for more!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 34*

I reenter the historic center’s built up area through Via Giuseppe Garibaldi that extends in parallel to Via Emilia, passing next to the impressive building of the National Social Security Institute:

INPS (National Social Security Institute) building by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 37*

Shortly afterwards, I arrive to another one of Imola’s highlights, the San Cassiano cathedral (Duomo). Built in Romanesque style between 1187 and 1271, it was consecrated with the deposition in the crypt of the remains of San Cassiano, patron of the city:

The Duomo of Imola (San Cassiano cathedral) by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 38*

The first enlargement came in the 16th century, when the bell tower was added:

Bell tower of the Duomo of Imola by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 40*

The building subsequently underwent numerous alterations, and was completely rebuilt between 1769 and 1781 due to serious structural problems according to a project by architect Cosimo Morelli (one of the most active architects of the neoclassical renewal in Italy) and consecrated again in 1782. The current façade is the result of another reconstruction commissioned in 1850 by Pius IX, who was the bishop of Imola between 1831 and 1846:

The Duomo of Imola (San Cassiano cathedral) by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 35*

The Latin cross plan designed by Morelli is characterized by three naves divided by Corinthian pillars. A staircase leads down to a crypt housing the marble urns of the city's protectors: Saints Cassiano, Pier Grisologo, Proietto and Maurelio. The tomb of Girolamo Riario is also still visible inside the church. It was unfortunately closed that day, so I couldn’t take pictures of the interior.

The Duomo of Imola (San Cassiano cathedral) by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 36*

This elaborately decorated brick building can also be seen on Piazza del Duomo, right below the cathedral:

Interesting building next to San Cassiano cathedral by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 39*

And to the other side of the square, the backside of Palazzo Sassatelli / Monsignani, with the service entrance that used to lead to the stables:

Palazzo Sassatelli / Monsignani back entrance by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 41*

Another remnant of Imola’s fortifications stands a short distance from the cathedral, Porta Montanara (literally “Gate of the Mountains”). This was one of the four gates to the town, but was of minor importance compared to the others that were facing Bologna or Faenza. Originally nicknamed “Pusterla” (which can be translated as “secondary entrance”), it was later called Porta Montanara because it faces the hills and the Apennine mountains further away:

Porta Montanara by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 42*

Further on Via Giuseppe Garibaldi stands the impressive Palazzo Tozzoni. Built in the first half of the 18th century in late baroque style, it was donated to the city in 1978 by the last descendant of the Tozzoni family, who desired to offer an integral testimony of the life of a noble family in a provincial town, and turned into a civic museum in 1981. The building hosts a rich exhibition that includes an important gallery, artifacts, furniture and family memories.

Palazzo Tozzoni by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 43*

The street ends at San Lorenzo church, which unfortunately I didn’t manage to find any information about and which was also closed that day:

San Lorenzo church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 44*

From there, I follow Via Giuseppe Mazzini to the north and arrive to Piazza Gramisci, the continuation of Piazza Caduti per la Liberta (“Square of the Fallen for Freedom”) to the other side of the municipal clock tower that I saw earlier. A beautiful neoclassical building stands there, between the clock tower and the Nuovo Centro Cittadino. In the 19th century, a row of white marble slabs was discovered stretching across the square at a depth of a few meters, which led historians to believe that the Roman forum was located there. This was all the more plausible since this spot marks the intersection of the antique decumanus maximus (today’s Via Emilia) and the cardo maximus (Via Mazzini - Via Appia). The stone materials of the forum were taken and reused in other buildings in medieval times, however the square did not disappear, and continued to be the favorite place of the Imolese community for business and meetings:

Piazza Antonio Gramisci and the clock tower by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 45*

The neighboring Piazza Matteotti can be seen behind a narrow alley, on which stands the Aldrovandi tower. Built in the 11th century, it is the last surviving of the many towers that were part of the aristocratic residences in medieval times, but was unfortunately partially demolished around the 13th and 14th centuries.

Torre Aldrovandi by Wasso H., on Flickr

The aspect of Piazza Matteotti as it is today is due to the urban projects promoted by Girolamo Riario, who became lord of the town in 1473. The square was reconstructed and reshaped, and was devoted to the town market area.

*Map: 46*

The east side of the square is occupied by Palazzo Sersanti. Commissioned in 1480 by Girolamo Riario to be his residence and originally called Palazzo della Signoria (“Palace of the Lordship”), it has a facade of terracotta, with 14 arches with sandstone columns. The windows of the noble floor, the arches and the eaves are all in finely decorated terracotta. After the end of Girolamo Riaro’s reign, the ground floor of the building was converted into shops for the silk dealers, who would store the silkworms in the upper rooms. Today the palace houses the Margotti Art Collection:

Palazzo della Signoria / Sersanti by Wasso H., on Flickr

Next to Palazzo Sersanti on the square’s southeastern corner stands the Chiesa del Suffragio, another one I didn’t manage to find any information about, which was surprising considering its very central location and its rather impressive interior with the elaborately decorated chapels.

Chiesa del Suffragio by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 46*

Chiesa del Suffragio by Wasso H., on Flickr

Chiesa del Suffragio by Wasso H., on Flickr

Chiesa del Suffragio by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Imola, wasabi-cat :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 48*

The west side of the square is occupied by the elegant facade of the town hall, known as Palazzo Comunale. The building originally dates back to the first half of the 13th century, but only a few traces remain from that time:

Imola town hall (Palazzo Communale) by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 47*

It underwent a radical restoration in the second half of the 18th century, completed by architect Cosimo Morelli, but is still made up, as originally, of two buildings connected by a vault over Via Emilia:

Imola town hall (Palazzo Communale) by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 48*

Inside, the Fireplace Room, the Red Room, the Yellow Room and the Green Room are all elegantly furnished in Rococo style, with large golden framed mirrors, 17th century Murano chandeliers, and frescoed ceilings. The antique chapel of the palace, nowadays used as a meeting room, is decorated with frescoes portraying the patron saints of Imola. Unfortunately I didn’t visit the building to take pictures of the interior.

Imola town hall (Palazzo Communale) by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 48*

Finally, a portico runs along the north side of Piazza Matteotti, largely contributing to the square’s scenic effect. The columns and capitals are made of sandstone, and the round arches are in finely decorated terracotta:

Piazza Matteotti and its portico by Wasso H., on Flickr

Piazza Matteotti and its portico by Wasso H., on Flickr

Such porticoes are a typical distinguishing element of the towns of the Emilia-Romagna region, and mark the traditional shopping and promenade area of their historical centre:

Piazza Matteotti portico by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 50*

I leave the square going east, and soon encounter the impressive Sant’Agostino church, dating back to the mid-14th century when the Augustinian fathers moved here from their previous convent. Remodeled and expanded through the following centuries, the church owes its current appearance to the works of Domenico and Cosimo Morelli in the 18th century:

Sant'Agostino church by Wasso H., on Flickr

The interior has a single nave with a barrel vault, three side chapels on each side, and is embellished with stucco decorations from the mid 18th century, but I couldn’t see it in person as the church was closed that day.

Sant'Agostino church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 49*

Immediately to the south stands another church, that of Santa Maria in Regola, which is probably the oldest surviving church in Imola. It was originally founded as an abbey of the Benedictine order in the 7th century, on the site of a preexisting cult building, then underwent a wide reconstruction in the 14th century, passing later from Benedictine to Olivetan rule:

Santa Maria in Regola church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 51*

The last reconstruction took place in the late 18th century by architect Cosimo Morelli (yes, him again), who remodeled the brick façade and square-shaped the interior. Among the oldest surviving elements are the Byzantine altar and the sarcophagus in white marble of San Sigismondo (1372), while the center of the coffered ceiling creates a fake dome perspective. However I have no pictures of the interior as the church was also closed:

Santa Maria in Regola church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Across the street is this small yet elegant neoclassical building with the beautifully decorated façade:

Interesting building on Via Cosimo Morelli by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Imola itinerary map by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 52*

Further below, I encounter the large brick façade of the building known today as Imola Village. Originally a convent commissioned by Pope Pius IX and entrusted to the Sisters of the Good Shepherd, it was remodeled into a larger complex from 1888 to 1895 through the demolition of adjacent buildings from the previous era. The so-called Conventone thus assumed its current appearance, with a large central body, two lateral wings, and a large internal courtyard. The building sustained a lot of damage during WW2. It is currently privately owned and operates as a hotel, but occasionally hosts cultural events in the courtyard:

The former monastery housing Imola Village Hotel by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 53*

I continue to the east along Via dei Mille and arrive to another church, that of Santa Maria dei Servi. Built by the Servite Fathers in the 14th century, it contains some of the most significant works of art in the city. Over the centuries, it underwent transformations that radically changed it into a single nave church with a gabled façade:

Santa Maria dei Servi church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Adjacent to it is the Oratory of San Macario, dating back to the 16th century but partially rebuilt in the 18th century:

San Macario oratory by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 53*

Of particular interest is the church’s 16th century sandstone portal, which is framed by a portico with round arches, and bears the coats of arms of Pope Julius II and of a number of noble Imolese families from that period:

Portal of Santa Maria dei Servi church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Although it was also closed, I managed take a picture of the impressive interior through the glass door. It is characterized by eight side chapels and an imposing altar of carved wood enclosing a 13th century image of the Madonna with Child, deemed miraculous in 1632 after an epidemic of plague. Important works of the late 17th - early 18th century are also kept inside, most notably paintings and a statue of Madonna Addolorata (Our Lady of Sorrows):

Santa Maria dei Servi church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 54*

The little square on which the church stands is joined to the north by Via Emilia:

Santa Maria dei Servi church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 55*

Which I take to head back west:

Part of Via Emilia close to Santa Maria dei Servi church by Wasso H., on Flickr

A little further, I’m intrigued to come across Via Selice, the same street on which the company where I trained is located, only that in that central spot it’s still merely a narrow alley. In Roman times, Via Selice was a wide, 25km long road connecting Imola with the Adriatic Sea, and used to be all paved with flints (selci), hence its name. I take it towards the north until Via Cavour that runs perpendicularly to it.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 56*

On Via Cavour stands the remarkable Palazzo Calderini. Commissioned by the Calderini family to be their residence, it clearly shows Tuscan influences with its decorated sandstone facade and ornamented twin-lancet windows. During the 16th century, public acts were administrated and stipulated on the stone benches that can still be seen below the façade. The building was until recently the seat of the Imola branch of the Court of Law of Bologna:

Palazzo Calderini by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 57*

Across the street is another large palace, Palazzo Ginnasi. Formerly the residence of the Ginnasi-Poggiolini counts, as revealed by the coat of arms on the façade, it underwent renovation works in the 18th century, and today houses offices and private homes:

Palazzo Ginnasi by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 58*

It is constructed around two inner courtyards, one of which was meant for the servants and for the stables, while the main one, meant for the guests, can be accessed through a gate on Via Appia and houses a fountain with a statue of Neptune:

Fountain in Palazzo Ginnasi courtyard by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 59*

I cross Via Appia still going westwards, and my attention is caught by Palazzo Cassa di Risparmio (Palace of the Savings Bank), whose pink façade is decorated with large medallions between the gables of the windows carrying inscriptions, and is today the seat of the Banca Popolare Italiana in Imola:

Palazzo Cassa di Risparmio by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 59*

Facing it another interesting building decorated with terracotta medallions and belt courses:

Interesting building facing Palazzo Cassa di Risparmio by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 60*

Shortly afterwards, I arrive to the Rambaldi public garden, from where I can see the large Santi Nicolo e Domenico church, and head down Via Orsini to take a closer look at it:

Santi Nicolo e Domenico church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 61*

Passing in front of this building of with a somewhat unusual architecture by Imola standards:

Building facing Santi Nicolo e Domenico church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 62*

The Gothic church of Santi Nicolo e Domenico is part of the Dominican convent complex housing now the Museum of San Domenico. Its construction started in 1280 and was completed in 1374, then it remained unaltered until the great works of the 17th and 18th centuries that led to the substitution of almost all the Gothic architectural elements:

Santi Nicolo e Domenico church by Wasso H., on Flickr

The large terracotta portal of 1340 bears an impressive rose window:

Portal of Santi Nicolo e Domenico church by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 61*

The interior houses numerous paintings, of which "The martyrdom of St. Ursula" (1600) in the apse, is worth mentioning, while a door to the right of the presbytery leads to an ogival chapel (seen below) whose walls are decorated with Gothic frescoes from the 14th century:

Santi Nicolo e Domenico church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 63*

I return to Via Cavour, and pass next to another interesting building:

Interesting building on Via Cavour by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 64*

And to this huge complex with the decorated terracotta façade, which is the oldest school building in Imola today:

Impressive school building on Via Cavour by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 65*

Time is nearing for the bus to pass which I must take to return to my hotel, so I end my exploration at the Santo Stefano delle Clarisse church a little further:

Santo Stefano delle Clarisse church and convent by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 66*

Santo Stefano delle Clarisse church and convent by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 66*

The church is an integral part of the adjacent convent of the Poor Clares, recognizable on the outside by its imposing façade enlivened by the characteristic cell balconies:

Santo Stefano delle Clarisse church and convent by Wasso H., on Flickr

The complex is originally from the 1300s but owes its modern appearance to the work of Cosimo Morelli (who else?) who between 1772 and 1774 rebuilt it according to the neoclassical stylistic canons:

Santo Stefano delle Clarisse church and convent by Wasso H., on Flickr

The interior has vaulted ceilings decorated and stuccoed in the 18th century, and a valuable painting depicting The Nativity of Jesus and the Adoration of the Shepherds.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Map: 67*

Before turning back to go to the bus stop, I take a quick look at the nearby chapel of the Santa Caterina Cult Foundation, headquartered in a restored building that formerly housed a workshop of blacksmiths:

Chapel of Santa Caterina Cult Foundation by Wasso H., on Flickr

*Map: 68*

Chapel of Santa Caterina Cult Foundation by Wasso H., on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed this virtual tour of Imola. See you soon on a new thread to discover another city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, wasabi-cat :cheers:


----------



## Superunknown (Feb 20, 2006)

Great city, thank you !!


----------

